# I kid You Not My Puppy Never Sleeps



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have had my dog for 2 1/2 months now and I swear to god I have never seen him sleep. He has a big yard to play in and I bring him for a walk once a day. Maybe his is not getting enough exercise. I have had had dogs all my life and they usually sleep a lot!! I am going to start taping him when I am in bed to see if he even sleeps then!!


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

I've never known anyone who sleeps as much as my baby I tell her that everyday cause it amazes me lol


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh you are lucky. He is outside right now and I went out there to check on him and he dug a hole so big I think he was digging a hole to China!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How old is he? I have never had a maltese that busy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They can be active can't they? I'm sure mine slept often, played hard and then was so sleepy as a pup.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine always took spells of being really active, and then taking a nap. As a matter of fact, mine still do!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I remember Tornado Tucker and how, when he slept, it was usually on me, and I didn't move no matter how bad I had to pee. Let sleeping puppies lie I tell you...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I remember Tornado Tucker and how, when he slept, it was usually on me, and I didn't move no matter how bad I had to pee. Let sleeping puppies lie I tell you...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: oh ya, I remember having those days


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

shellbeme said:


> I remember Tornado Tucker and how, when he slept, it was usually on me, and I didn't move no matter how bad I had to pee. Let sleeping puppies lie I tell you...


 :smrofl: Tornado Tucker Hahahehe


----------

